# tirare su un casino



## jelonek

Ciao a tutti! 
Forse qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi questa frase: "Scappo di casa, TIRO SU UN CASINO, non potete pi*ù* TEMERMI: mi dovete lasciare andare".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto* visto che non è per niente chiaro di cosa si stia parlando, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## jelonek

E*'* una frase presa da un romanzo. Si tratta di una ragazza che vuole scappare di casa perche non ne pu*ò* pi*ù* della sua vita, dei suoi genitori.

*Come scrivere gli accenti*


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuta in WRF!
Servirebbero maggiori informazioni perché si possa avere un'idea più precisa. "Tirare su un casino" è un'espressione colloquiale/regionale per dire "faccio un gran casino", il cui significato può variare ovviamente in base al contesto in cui viene usata. 

Non sarà per caso "non potete più te*N*ermi"? (e anche addirittura 'potRete' e 'dovRete'?)


----------



## jelonek

Ecco il frammento del libro: "Anna guardava sua mamma e si sentiva in guerra col mondo. Lo vedranno. Oh, se lo vedranno! , di cosa sono capace... Scappo di casa, pensó allontanandosi, tiro su un casino, non potete più temermi: mi dovete lasciare andare".


----------



## Necsus

Sì, ho visto il romanzo su 'books.google'. Il significato di "tiro su un casino" dovrebbe essere quello che ho detto, ma continuo a pensare che 'teMermi' sia un refuso per 'teNermi'.


----------



## jelonek

Molte grazie, è stato un vero aiuto per me


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao jelonek, le espressioni di cui chiedi il significato sono quelle scritte in maiuscolo, vero?

TIRARE SU: in italiano colloquiale si usa con il significato di _creare. Esempio_: "tirato su dal nulla" = "creato dal nulla".

UN CASINO: sempre in italiano colloquiale (e volgare) indica _una grande confusione_. Viene dal significato di _casino _come casa chiusa, casa dove si esercita la prostituzione.

TEMERMI: Sono d'accordo con Necsus, sei sicuro che non ci sia scritto _tenermi_, cioè impedirmi di andare via? _Non potete più temermi_ cioè non potete avere più paura di me, non mi sembra appropriato in questa frase. Se Anna minaccia di fare una _grande confusione_, è strano che nello stesso tempo dica che non può essere temuta.

Spero di averti aiutato.


----------



## jelonek

Certo che mi hai aiutato. Grazie. Mi domando perché ho aspettato tanto tempo per entrare su questo foro


----------



## ursu-lab

Dipende dalle regioni, in Emilia (zona Parma), "tirare su" significa "alzare/sollevare": es. alzare un casino. Cioè, faccio un casino e non potete più tenermi (legata, stretta), ecc.
Tra l'altro, io avrei detto "*la *vedranno".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Davvero, ursu? Davvero diresti: " La vedranno. Oh, se la vedranno!, di cosa sono capace..." ? A me lascia molto perplesso.

GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Ops, con tutta quella punteggiatura non avevo visto che poi c'era "di  cosa ....". Credevo che si riferisse a "gliela faccio vedere io!"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Il "tirare su", colloquiale, dalle mie parti diventa "_Mettere in piedi _... un casino"


----------



## chipulukusu

In effetti, leggendo l'ultimo post di Anja.Ann capisco che tradurre _tirare su_ con _creare_, come ho fatto in un mio precedente post, può essere fuorviante per un non madrelingua.

Probabilmente _tirare su_ si utilizza tutte le volte che si vuol dire che qualcosa viene fatto passare da piccolo a grande, o da zero a grande. In questo senso si giustifica il significato di _tirare su_ come _allevare_, _crescere:
_
Ho _tirato su_ due figli senza nessun aiuto = Ho _allevato_ due figli senza nessun aiuto = Ho _cresciuto _due figli senza nessun aiuto.

Con l'avvertenza che _crescere_ in questo senso lo sento e lo utilizzo solo quanto sono in Italia meridionale o quando parlo con persone di origine meridionale. Non so se è un utilizzo strettamente regionale e cosa ne penserebbe un purista. Forse sarebbe più corretto dire "Ho _fatto crescere_​ due figli senza nessun aiuto".


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Il "tirare su", colloquiale, dalle mie parti diventa "_Mettere in piedi _... un casino"



Dalle mie parti, invece mia cara Anna, il tirare su diventa "piantare": piantare un casino, come in:

Pianto su un casino che nemmeno te lo immagini!

NB il "su" è opzionale


----------



## Necsus

Be', allora qui a Roma il casino si _arma _o si _monta_.


----------



## Blackman

Nell'isola invece si _fa_ o si _piazza un casino._


----------



## olaszinho

Credo che occorra precisare che nell'italiano contemporaneo, soprattutto nel neo-standard, i verbi sintagmatici, per intenderci quelli seguiti da particelle, come nei phrasal verbs inglesi, sono sempre più diffusi, ed è un caso peculiare dell'italiano fra le lingue romanze, per cui _tirar su _è accettabile in molti contesti. Il loro utilizzo non è  da considerarsi sempre di uso locale o dialettale.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Può essere istruttivo constatare che "tirare su" in inglese è "ra.se" e "casino" (nel senso di _putiferio_) si dice "he.l".
Che sia un universale linguistico? O un semplice conio dell'italiano sull'originale inglese?

GS


----------



## Necsus

Ahahah... Mi è caduto l'occhio eek sul titolo di questa discussione nell'indice del forum, e nel leggerlo senza contesto la prima immagine che mi è venuta in mente è stata l'operazione effettuata da qualcuno molto raffreddato che si ostina a non soffiarsi il naso.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ahah... è vero! Adesso che ci penso è fantastico.

GS


----------



## olaszinho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Può essere istruttivo constatare che "tirare su" in inglese è "ra.se" e "casino" (nel senso di _putiferio_) si dice "he.l".
> Che sia un universale linguistico? O un semplice conio dell'italiano sull'originale inglese?
> 
> GS



A mio avviso, non è né un universale linguistico (ad esempio, le altre lingue romanze non seguono questo schema), né un calco dell'inglese, ma uno sviluppo autonomo dell'italiano. Vi sono molti esempi di verbi sintagmatici totalmente diversi dall'inglese. Si possono leggere alcuni saggi interessanti sull'argomento.


----------



## ursu-lab

È tipico di alcuni dialetti dell'Italia settentrionale  credo per influenza germanica. 
Nei dialetti emiliani, per es., da verbi generici come "portare", "tirare", "fare", "dare",.... si possono creare decine di accezioni diverse aggiungendo semplicemente un "su"o un "giù". L'inglese naturalmente non c'entra.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Quello che dice urso è giustissimo e, da emiliano non posso che confermarlo, tuttavia a me il sospetto è venuto perché, a pensarci bene, "tirare su" nel senso di "scatenare",  dalle mie parti, dove peraltro non si lesina coi verbi sintagmatici, non l'avevo mai sentito. Quello che sento nei film e telefilm, oltre che nella vita di tutti i giorni, è "raise hell" e allora mi è venuto il sospetto che l'espressione venga da lì — come tante altre che sono entrate nel nostro uso. Aggiungo che la mia impressione è rafforzata dalla sensazione che la forma in questione sia prevalentemente usata dai giovani, più inclini a cogliere e fare loro espressioni inglesi, specie se "un po' forti".
Naturalmente non ho pensato neppure per un istante che si trattasse d'un universale linguistico!  

GS


----------

